# Computer keep crashing to blue screen



## Jessicamariexo (Dec 31, 2010)

My computer keeps crashing to a blue screen, how do I stop this from happening?
it's been doing it for at least a month now..
I'm attaching a photo of what pops up when it crashes.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.resplendence.com/downloads

scroll to who crashed install analyse your dumps


----------



## Jessicamariexo (Dec 31, 2010)

I just downloaded it and analyzed it..
do you want me to send you screenshots of what showed up? :S


----------



## Jessicamariexo (Dec 31, 2010)

*Crash Dump Analysis* 
Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.


*On Fri 12/31/2010 5:00:02 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\123110-26707-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ataport.sys (ataport+0x13074) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFF880065E16F8, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF88001213074)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: ATAPI Driver Extension
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Fri 12/31/2010 5:00:02 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ataport.sys (ataport!AtaPortGetParentBusType+0x393C) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFF880065E16F8, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF88001213074)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: ATAPI Driver Extension
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Thu 12/30/2010 9:45:50 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\123010-24554-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002C9D2B3)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Thu 12/30/2010 8:01:37 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\123010-23478-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x27F77900100, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002CA3436)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Thu 12/30/2010 5:07:53 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\123010-22682-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ataport.sys (ataport+0x13074) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFF8800A4F0748, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF8800101C074)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: ATAPI Driver Extension
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Wed 12/29/2010 4:57:12 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122910-23883-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002C932B3)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Wed 12/29/2010 4:55:26 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122910-22089-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x90, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002CD8995)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Tue 12/28/2010 11:40:02 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122810-53726-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0x0, 0x8, 0x0)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Tue 12/28/2010 10:25:59 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122810-20358-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFF96000000000, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002CF32B3)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Tue 12/28/2010 12:24:22 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122710-23899-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x1, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002CEB436)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Mon 12/27/2010 7:42:18 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122710-53445-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ataport.sys (ataport+0x13074) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFF88009B3A748, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF8800101C074)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: ATAPI Driver Extension
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Sun 12/26/2010 11:16:49 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122610-23618-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: msrpc.sys (msrpc+0x1616) 
Bugcheck code: 0xF7 (0x2B9909BCD1B0, 0x2B992DDFA232, 0xFFFFD466D2205DCD, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Kernel Remote Procedure Call Provider
Bug check description: This indicates that a driver has overrun a stack-based buffer.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Sun 12/26/2010 5:59:44 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122610-20716-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: msrpc.sys (msrpc+0x1616) 
Bugcheck code: 0xF7 (0x2B9902A857E0, 0x2B992DDFA232, 0xFFFFD466D2205DCD, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Kernel Remote Procedure Call Provider
Bug check description: This indicates that a driver has overrun a stack-based buffer.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Fri 12/24/2010 5:58:54 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-19905-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x90, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002C84995)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


*On Fri 12/24/2010 4:27:25 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\122410-21340-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x70740) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002CA92B3)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


The following dump files were found but could not be read. These files may be corrupt:
C:\Windows\Minidump\121710-20295-01.dmp


----------



## Jessicamariexo (Dec 31, 2010)

What do i do?
I seriously need help..


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

bit of a mess

start type cmd right click it when cmd window pops up type sfc /scannow

when that finished

http://www.driverupdate.net/ free version on the left of page install/run it re boot when drivers installed

then windows update


----------



## Jessicamariexo (Dec 31, 2010)

It won't let me do the sfc / scannow..
it says "you must be an administrator running a console session in order to use sfc utility"


----------



## Iceblade7 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you can actually get to the programs menu you can run the cmd promt in Administrator mode.
Start
All Programs
Accessories
right click on Cmd Prompt and Run As Administrator
Hopefully that gets you started


----------

